# Simple (?) TV Stand



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

In laws (in their 80's) are redoing their family room. New carpet and such - and bought a 65 inch flat screen TV. Now they can see the picture, and even some of the print on the screen. MIL called and said they need a stand now. OK, I'll stop at Walmart and pick one up for you. About time for us to make a trip up to farm country anyway. Nay Nay. Don't want any of that plastic China stuff. Got to be wood, preferably light oak. OK, I got the hint. You want me to make you one. "If it's not too much trouble." Of course I will. After all, you gave me your daughter 40 years ago, and never asked for her back.

Dug into my 5/4 x 12 x 48 oak stash - made a few cuts, couple of glue ups, and we have a new use for the CNCRP table.










Started putting the pieces together upside down working from the top up. Sorry purists, but that Kreg pocket hole gizmo is the cat's banana.










Had to use the CNC for a "little" design on the ends. I mean, since i was using it's table.










Anyway, it went together pretty well. Only needed the hammer a couple times.











No stain. Just 5 coats of semi gloss poly.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...will last forever...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That’s a keeper.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow,I love it, That oak really stands out. You did a great job on it too. Plenty of holes in the back to feed the cables to all the electronic boxes and modems,etc. too.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done, John, well done! 

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well John that looks like a keeper and the oak is fantastic as is. The grain shines through with the finish and you couldn't have found anything, anywhere, as nice. Evidently they gave you a good daughter What you did for them will touch them deeply and remind them of you everytime they watch TV. Only thought I have is weight. I wouldn't expect them to move it but did you or are you planning on putting some heavy duty casters on it so it can be moved. That was the biggest mistake I made with my entertainment system cabinet and it's a bear with two hefty people trying to move it. Love the design and finish.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

sreilly said:


> Well John that looks like a keeper and the oak is fantastic as is. The grain shines through with the finish and you couldn't have found anything, anywhere, as nice. Evidently they gave you a good daughter What you did for them will touch them deeply and remind them of you everytime they watch TV. Only thought I have is weight. I wouldn't expect them to move it but did you or are you planning on putting some heavy duty casters on it so it can be moved. That was the biggest mistake I made with my entertainment system cabinet and it's a bear with two hefty people trying to move it. Love the design and finish.


Wife and I carried it up from the basement. Not too bad. I can move it alone in a room. Don't think it'll get moved much anyway.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John that looks great. I think this was a great choice for the design from your original design and simplified the construction. The 5 coats of finish should hold up well against anything they do to it.

One thing John, you probably should buy or build a dedicated layout/glueup table for jobs like this and since you won't be using your CNCRP Pro as a layout table you might want to pack it up and send it my way so you'll have more room in the basement.>>


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> One thing John, you probably should buy or build a dedicated layout/glueup table for jobs like this and since you won't be using your CNCRP Pro as a layout table you might want to pack it up and send it my way so you'll have more room in the basement.>>


And then I'd have the room for the glue up table. Good thinking!!.............not


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice John, and I love the CNC touch


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Me too Rick.Very classy.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I do too ,forgot to mention that.
HErb


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

That turned out really nice, John! +1 on the Kreg pocket hole jig..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Simple but elegant.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent TV stand, John. The natural colour looks great and the carving makes it 'one of a kind'.


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice. I like the simple design. 

Now, John, all you have to do is hook up the TV, DVR and cable box... Make sure the remote(s) have fresh batteries...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, John.


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice touch on the sides. I'm making a small bookcase out of stair treads from HD for my brother. It looks remarkably similar. Don't forget to secure the tv to the wall using straps or whatever came in the box. The horror of it falling on a loved one...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OldCurmudgeon said:


> Now, John, all you have to do is hook up the TV, DVR and cable box... Make sure the remote(s) have fresh batteries...


You don't know how close you are to being right on target. Hooking it up is one thing. Teaching them to operate it is another. Good thing all they want (right now) is regular tv. Even if it's a smart tv I'm not saying anything first. They're limited out in the country and have just the basic feed from ATT. We'll know more Sunday.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

firesurfer said:


> Nice touch on the sides. I'm making a small bookcase out of stair treads from HD for my brother. It looks remarkably similar.


You can use those stair treads for many many things. They are nice to work with. My go to source for 5/4 oak when I run out of the Menard's stuff, which are cheaper.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Went up to MIL's to deliver her stand for her new 65" tv. Carpet guy had just finished the nite before so we helped her get re-situated a little by moving the big stuff. This was the first thing in the room.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That turned out very well John, liking the colour too


----------

